# Wing clipping with a biting cockatiel



## kaitykat (Dec 19, 2016)

My three-year-old tiel is amazing at flying (to the point that she baffles our specialty bird shop that has clipped her wings since she hatched). I'm planning on moving to an area without wing clipping services. Since she has such a talent for flying, it's important that I learn this skill before we move.

The issue is that she hates hands and has learned to bite hard when we have tried to hold her in the past. Besides using a towel, what other advice can folks offer about how to hold a nipping cockatiel during wing clipping?

Thank you to anyone who can offer advice.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Gloves. I had a male that just did not like hands and the only way I could work with him was with gloves on.

Strong fliers are going to fly whether clipped or not. The whole point of a clip is not to ground the bird but to keep it from gaining a lot of height.


----------

